
Broadcast Your Location To Friends With Google Latitude - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/03/broadcast-your-location-to-friends-with-google-latitude/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Multiple posts, although I think this one was first. Perhaps vaksel should be
awarded kudos and karma for being first.

Or was he ...

Anyway, other sightings:

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=465458>

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=465359>

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=465494>

